# CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL:   is not set when it should be.

## curmudgeon

I don't know where to post this. It could go here, it could go in Kernel and Hardware, or it could go in Portage and Programming.

I saw the above message when emerging  the latest consolekit (actually I found it later in the ${PORT_LOGDIR}/elog directory).

A search at a major search engine lists as the top result: https://bugs.gentoo.org/342291

I am trying to understand what is going on here. I have not encountered any problems (that I know of) without having CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL set. I suspect the major reason for that is that I don't use pam (and the bugs linked to the above bug makes me pleased with that decision).

So, do I really need to have this set if not using pam, and if so, can someone explain (in simple language please :) ) why?

Thank you.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

It's the pam_ck_connector.so pam module that consolekit builds with USE=pam that needs it for /proc/<self pid>/sessionid entry, then consolekit will use it for login-session-id = '' value

startx, slim, qingy, xdm, and other minors need this

gdm, propably kdm too doesn't need it, they don't use the pam_ck_connector.so (at least gdm)

so X11 will still start if that part of broken, it's just that you can't hibernate/suspend or (auto)mount or access other hardware from your file manager etc.

----------

## curmudgeon

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> so X11 will still start if that part of broken, it's just that you can't hibernate/suspend or (auto)mount or access other hardware from your file manager etc.

 

I have never tried to hibernate or suspend, but automounting works fine (I am using kde/kdm). I am running consolekit, but no pam.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *curmudgeon wrote:*   

>  *ssuominen wrote:*   so X11 will still start if that part of broken, it's just that you can't hibernate/suspend or (auto)mount or access other hardware from your file manager etc. 
> 
> I have never tried to hibernate or suspend, but automounting works fine (I am using kde/kdm). I am running consolekit, but no pam.

 

then the automounting is coming from hal, and consolekit works because of kdm.  afaik  :Smile: 

----------

## curmudgeon

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> then the automounting is coming from hal, and consolekit works because of kdm.  afaik :)

 

So in the (very) short term, I assume I can ignore this warning.

But I think I have heard that hal is coming out of xorg-server. Does that mean that this will no longer work?

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *curmudgeon wrote:*   

>  *ssuominen wrote:*   then the automounting is coming from hal, and consolekit works because of kdm.  afaik  
> 
> So in the (very) short term, I assume I can ignore this warning.
> 
> But I think I have heard that hal is coming out of xorg-server. Does that mean that this will no longer work?

 

Yes that means you can ignore it for now.   And it will still work like before, you just need in addition to that configure xorg-server-1.9.2 for udev since it doesn't support hal anymore.  But this has nothing to do with automounting, suspending, hibernating, etc.   For that, you need to wait for KDE 4.6.0.

----------

## curmudgeon

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> you just need in addition to that configure xorg-server-1.9.2 for udev since it doesn't support hal anymore.  But this has nothing to do with automounting, suspending, hibernating, etc.   For that, you need to wait for KDE 4.6.0.

 

Is there any documentation for that? I notice that "The X Server Configuration HOWTO" at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml still states "By default, Xorg uses HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) to detect and configure devices such as keyboards and mice."

----------

## Chiitoo

 *curmudgeon wrote:*   

>  *ssuominen wrote:*   you just need in addition to that configure xorg-server-1.9.2 for udev since it doesn't support hal anymore.  But this has nothing to do with automounting, suspending, hibernating, etc.   For that, you need to wait for KDE 4.6.0. 
> 
> Is there any documentation for that? I notice that "The X Server Configuration HOWTO" at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml still states "By default, Xorg uses HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) to detect and configure devices such as keyboards and mice."

 

I believe this is merely a matter of the guide being out-dated.

I could be wrong, though.  ;^^

Up to 1.7.7-r1, Xorg requires HAL, if I remember right.

----------

## curmudgeon

 *Chiitoo wrote:*   

> I believe this is merely a matter of the guide being out-dated.
> 
> I could be wrong, though.  ;^^

 

That seems obvious, but given that so much attention was paid to configuring xorg-server with hal (the sticky post "Best upgrade method to Xserver1.5 with Hal and evdev" is still there with almost 400 replies), telling people how to get things working with the removal of hal appears to have gone largely unnoticed.

----------

## Chiitoo

I agree.

I may be completely wrong, but it might be due to the difficulties it had back then, that created that attention.  Personally I went to 1.9 without any trouble really and haven't seen many problems posted either.

It has been rather long known though, that hal has been going away or is going to, so it would be nice if that guide had a mention of it (can't remember it having any) or/and if there was a new guide completely, with the old one.

I'm sure the people who do these things feel like this as well and it will be sorted in due time.  ^^

----------

